# New Member Fishing Gulf Shores August 5-11



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

There you have it. I'll be in Gulf Shores with my boy and would like to do some surf fishing. I have all the equipment, but don't know what will be best this time of year regarding rigs, bait and so on. I plan on doing mostly surf fishing. Heavy rig with live bait or cut bait sitting while throwing a spoon or something else. I have never done it before, but I am familiar with most of the rigs being used with bait. I know absolutely nothing about pier fishing or what piers are available, but it seems to me that this would just be a good place to get into someones way and make someone mad. Also, if we did catch something, I don't know how we'd get it to the pier landing. We're mostly interested in catching fish, but I don't want to spend my week pulling in 8 to 12" 'crapfish' cast after cast with no hope of catching something bigger and more exciting. I'd love to catch something we could eat as well. I just think that would make for a good first experience for my son. Anyway, I'm open to any and all suggestions. As I said before, I'm new to this forum and don't want to make anyone angry by asking stupid or redundant questions. I would appreciate any and all help you guys who know your stuff could provide me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When you get into town, come talk to me here at our shop on canal road. I can get you set up and on the right path to catch "fish", not "crap".

Chirs Vecsey
Sam's Bait and Tackle
251-981-4245
27122 Canal Rd
Orange Beach, Al 36561


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

When you fish from a pier, most guys use either a pier net or a pier gaff. A pier net is a decent-sized net with a round loop to hold it open. When you get a fish on you lower the net down, guide the fish overtop the net, nd then pull the net up with a rope. A pier gaff is a nice shark hook on the end of a rope. same concept...you guide the fish overtop the gaff and then give a good hard jerk. The fish gets hooked and you haul it up. Use a pier net for catch-and-release and a gaff when you want that sumbitch dead. Whn you get a fish on most other anlgers on the pier are more than accomodating. They'll usually pull up their lines while you work your fish and most will offer you help with the gaff/net. In return, it's expected that you do the same if they catch something.

Alot of guys fish a simple carolina rig. Bottom fishing tends to be better at night and you would use something like a 3-4oz pyramid weight. I've caught a few redfish in he surf around an hour after dark. the two hours following high tide seem to work best for me. If you're after spanish or kings, bright shiny silver lures retrieved quickly are the ticket. Rig your line with several feet of flourocarbon leader followed by 6-8" of thin wire leader to prevent the spanish/kings sharp teeth from cutting you off. Hooks in the 3 or 4/0 size work well. Live fish on a bottom rig are best with around 5' of leader and just as a personal preference I use flourocarbon because it basically disappears under water. 30# flouro is a good leader to use off the pier. Stay away from stainless hooks...they wont rust out and if you get broken off you want that hook to rust out quick. I've caught sea turtles and had to let them swim away with a hook in their mouths becase the point was embedded in the gumline and I'd do it more stress by yanking it out....if I had used stainless hooks I would've felt pretty bad, and Im guessing the turtle would've too. 20# powerpro will catch just about anything you want to catch excluding some larger sharks.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll 2nd V & MX, that's some good info!!


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

zaraspookin said:


> I'll 2nd V & MX, that's some good info!!


+1!! You guys might have scared that guy away with incredibly useful information all within the first two posts. I'll do my best to water it down with a little bit of mindless blithering now... Seriously, it would be a mistake not to go see Chris before you head out fishing.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Not scared off. Chris, we'll definitely be by to see you. Thanks for all the great help and the warm welcome to the site.


----------

